# Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate office



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We've all been in one of those places of work that has the break room fridge. Well, my office in SLC in the basement of a real estate office. They have a large training/meeting room, with a small kitchen outside. About twice a week, they have some kind of "rah rah" lunch meeting. Well, back in December, on December 14 to be exact, they served up one of those great looking spiral sliced hams. After their party, they stuck the left overs, un-covered on a plate, in the fridge. It stayed there. For days. It was there after Christmas. It was there after New Years. And it is still there today. I started taking pictures on day 20. Well, today is day 26. I thought I'd share with you guys. I'm thinking of starting a blog for the Realtor Ham.
[attachment=0:2qpskf1b]Day 26 - Realtor Ham.jpg[/attachment:2qpskf1b]
Any predictions on how long until it is gone?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Ooh, ooh, looks good.

Ham lasts forever; It'll be fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I started the Realtor Ham its own blog.
http://therealtorham.blog.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

You know, I'm gonna come out of the closet: I don't believe I've never blogged before; not intentionally anyway.

I can say that because no one comes to Recipes; no one will know.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Me neither Goob. But I figured that if a ham that lasts 26 days in an office fridge doesn't warrant a blog, then nothing does.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



GaryFish said:


> Me neither Goob. But I figured that if a ham that lasts 26 days in an office fridge doesn't warrant a blog, then nothing does.


Yeah, good point. Well, I'll try to save my ridiculously funny comments for the blog.

Do blogs have viruses? Do blogs with spoiled ham have viruses?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Not that I'm aware of. Probably no less than this place.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

This is too good not to share here Gary. One of your creative friends nailed this one.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

:lol:

Ham that old not only looks like chicken, but it tastes like it too!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Looks like its prime to be turned into some ham hock and beans! I bet the resulting gas from that bugger would be better than a fresh brewed batch. Possibly enough to power a man to the moon.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Realtor Ham Update - Well, yesterday the realtors had a lasagna lunch. Would Realtor Ham have to give up his space for lasagna leftovers?
[attachment=0:2xutpts9]image (4).jpg[/attachment:2xutpts9]
Nope. Not thrown away. Just shoved to the back corner. We'll see how long Realtor Ham survives. More details at http://therealtorham.blog.com/


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I bet the aging of that ham and bone will make some mighty fine ham bone soup... :EAT: |-O-| :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Geeze, I tried to get on the blog and screwed it up.

I think I might have even started my own blog or I signed up to Twitter...maybe both.

Lasanya...lasagna, laysonia....that Italian stuff with goats cheese and pasta can not survive the same bacteria that's on your ham - breeding as I type this memo.

I'm saying the ham will evetually win.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

For the experiment to reach it's full potential you need to unplug the fridge...or is your office too close for that?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



wyogoob said:


> Lasanya...lasagna, laysonia....*listeria[b}that Italian stuff with goats cheese and pasta can not survive the same bacteria that's on your ham - breeding as I type this memo.
> *


*

Good point. My money is on the ham as well. heck, give it enough time and the ham might crawl out of the fridge and attack someone..*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



Catherder said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Lasanya...lasagna, laysonia....*listeria[b}that Italian stuff with goats cheese and pasta can not survive the same bacteria that's on your ham - breeding as I type this memo.
> ...


*

:mrgreen:

Good point. There's good bacteria and bad bacteria. We'll see who wins.*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

EVICTED!
Realtor Ham was evicted yesterday. Moved. Relocated. The sale fell through. However you look at it, Realtor Ham is gone. But not to fret. The memory of Realtor Ham lives on - in Pumpkin Pie - and Lasagna Lunch. Read about it at therealtorham.blog.com.
For those that don't want to go to the blog, here is the story:

Well, it happened. On Day 27.

I wondered what would happen when Realtor Ham met up with Lasagna Lunch. Well, now I know.

When I saw the Lasagna Lunch the other day, I thought that might be the end to Realtor Ham. But then the miracle happened. Whoever was putting away the leftovers from Lasagna Lunch were just too dang lazy to deal with Realtor Ham so they just shoved it to the back corner, to be longer forgotten. But then I came back. Things had been rearranged.

I'm pretty sure this is how it went. Realtor Ham had been displaced by the two pie plates filled with salad dressing, while a very big Salad Bowl was set on the top shelf, teetering on top of various other items left in the fridge. I think someone actually went back, got out the salad, and realized that the system wasn't working and decided to rearrange. And in that, they saw Realtor Ham, dried, shriveled, and alone in the corner. And like any typical greedy, land grabbing realtor, they evicted Realtor Ham for something fresher, greener, and potentially more healthy. So I am very sad to report, Realtor Ham is gone. Join me now, in a moment of silence for Realtor Ham.

Now, there are two reasons not to fret. And those two reasons will keep the spirit of Realtor Ham alive and well. Those two reasons are Pumpkin Pie, and Lasagna Lunch.
[attachment=1:1gt6ze3k]image (8).jpg[/attachment:1gt6ze3k]

First, Pumpkin Pie. A crazy little secret yet to be disclosed about Realtor Ham, is that the same day, December 14, the tasty wonderfulness of Pumpkin Pie was also served. And when Realtor Ham was placed in the fridge, so was one, whole, leftover Pumpkin Pie. And to this day, now 28 days - four full weeks later - Pumpkin Pie remains. If you look closely, the "sell by" date is 12/22. Wow. So while Realtor Ham has gone to the great beyond, Pumpkin Pie lives on! The legacy lives on!

[attachment=0:1gt6ze3k]image (7).jpg[/attachment:1gt6ze3k]
The second thing is Lasagna Lunch. Almost a full pan of lasagna was shoved into the fridge, displacing our old friend Realtor Ham. So really, in view of the legacy that is Realtor Ham as the too- long-lasting-leftover, the part will now be played by Lasagna Lunch. I took a sharpie and wrote on the lid to Lasagna Lunch to see just how long it will last. And I'm guessing, it won't hold up nearly as well as Realtor Ham did, though, it might stay longer. Time will tell.

But in the loving memory of Realtor Ham, I'll keep the blog alive, under its name - to forever preserve the sugar cured goodness that gave its all in the depths of the Realtor Office. AND, FWIW - yesterday afternoon, the Realtor's "Productivity Training" was so loud, the ear bud headphones just wouldn't cut it. I really can't be that hard on them. What else are you going to do when you are waiting for someone to call you from your portraited business card, and the golf courses are snowed over? Poor realtors. Just shoved in a seasonal, snow locked corner - just like Realtor Ham.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Keep us posted on the punkin pie,the bakery manager in our store(Dans)wants to know how long it will last before it starts to walk on its own :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I don't know if I would eat it, but it actually looks pretty good. No unaccounted for colors at this point.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

R.I.P. Realtor Ham


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Care for some Lasagna Lunch? Its only two days old right now? I think I might just go get a plate - while it is still eatable.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

That pumpkin pie may be just as or more durable than the realtor ham. It probably has a few preservatives to help it along. Additionally, if it dries out, all you need to add is water and voila!, it returns to its normal consistency.

Doesn't "Mountain Home" backpacking meals carry a pumpkin pie?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Well, in an effort to take full advantage of Lasagna Lunch before it gets too nasty to eat, I cut out a section and warmed it up for lunch. At only two days old, it isn't too bad.
[attachment=0:3bcq8kmh]image (9).jpg[/attachment:3bcq8kmh]


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

My money is on the pumpkin pie to outlast the Realtor Ham, may it rest in peace.

Do you think the date on the lasagne lunch will draw attention to its neglected state or will the date be ignored like the lunch itself?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Lasagna is one of those things that get better with a little age..until that moment in time when it hits the threshold of decomposition.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Gary, I've found that if you keep your mealworms on the same shelf as a pasta dish it will improve the flavor as the pasta dish ages.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



NHS said:


> Lasagna is one of those things that get better with a little age..until that moment in time when it hits the threshold of decomposition.


Exactly.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

hows the pie holding up :?:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

The pie is now on day 33 I think. It appears to be holding up well enough. I just took another picture of it. Visually, it looks just fine. Quite honestly, I am a bit scared to open it up and try it.  
[attachment=1:rrd60bck]Pumpkin Pie - Day 33.jpg[/attachment:rrd60bck]

HOWEVER - if you really want some, I can PM you the address and you can come on over and sample it. I'd even take photos, and let you enter your review on therealtorham.blog.com .

FWIW - Lasagna Lunch is on Day 7 right now. It was good enough on day 2. I'll not be eating any more of it at this point. Here is a picture.
[attachment=0:rrd60bck]Lasagna Lunch - Day 7.jpg[/attachment:rrd60bck]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I think the pie is good till 12/2013, they just left the year off.

The lasgne, lazanya, lagsane.....that pasta with the goat's cheese and tomato paste, will be fine. Tomotoes have acid in them; acid kills bacteria. If it gets white or green mold on it, it's OK, actually, the flavor will be improved. If it has red, yellow or black mold I recommend heating it up 6 minutes on high in the microwave before feeding it to your in-laws.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Sheesh goob. You nailed this one, with the top post on page 4. Well played! Very well played. Your prize is a dried up ham. Where can I ship it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



GaryFish said:


> Sheesh goob. You nailed this one, with the top post on page 4. Well played! Very well played. Your prize is a dried up ham. Where can I ship it?


Yeah, it's all about spacing. I put a smiley face at the end of the post and it ended up on the bottom of page 3. I changed the smiley to 2 cents and it jumped to the top of page 4. Hold on to the ham. It will be fine; it's cured meat so it's already spoiled. I may do some gambling over in the Angry Mob section and use the ham like a poker chip.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Any updates on realtorpie or lasagna lunch? Things should be getting interesting by now, for the lasagna at least. Realtorpie may survive the apocalypse.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Well, its been a week since I was in the Salt Lake office, so that is why I haven't provided any updates. What had become of my work friends Realtor Ham, Lasagna Lunch, and Pumpkin Pie? Today I would find out.

I got to the SLC office this morning and after dropping my computer bag, I headed straight to the refrigerator to see if all my old friends were still there. 
Could Lasagna Lunch last a full month like Realtor Ham did? 
What about Pumpkin Pie? 
Would the bowl full of wilted salad still live on, ready to evolve into a more advanced life form?
All my questions were answered when I opened the refrigerator and found:
[attachment=1:2q5w3cri]image (15).jpg[/attachment:2q5w3cri]
Lasagna lunch: gone.
Resty salad: gone.
Pumpkin Pie? LIVES ON! PUMPKIN PIE IS STILL THERE!
[attachment=0:2q5w3cri]image (14).jpg[/attachment:2q5w3cri]
23 Days past expiration date and Pumpkin Pie lives on! Long Live Pumpkin Pie! And I don't have any thing official, but I think Pumpkin Pie is dating a Notre Dame linebacker.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

The Realtor Ham blog is now updated as well.
http://therealtorham.blog.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

R.I.P. Lasagna Lunch. -)O(-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Who needs Punxsutawney Phil? We have Pumpkin Pie. Today, I decided I'd take Pumpkin Pie out for a walk. Along the way, we stopped because I thought, "I wonder if it will see its shadow?" Well, here it is. 
[attachment=0:21n6zvex]Punxsutawney Pumpkin Pie.jpg[/attachment:21n6zvex]
Pumpkin Pie saw its shadow. Which means six more weeks in the fridge. I wonder if it will turn green by St. Patrick's Day? It is holding up incredibly well. I could serve it up at an office lunch or ice fishing clinic and no one would guess it is two months old. And if it made folks sick, they'd probably just figure it was Goobs smoked squirrel giblets.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Pumpkin Pie Day already?

Hey, still looking good (the pie, not the shadow).

Any mold yet? White mold is good; green mold is risky; yellow or black mold is bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

No mold. Just holding tight. I'm afraid to take the lid off though.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread and now I'm waiting as if this were my favorite sitcom. What will become of Punxsatawny Pie?!?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

OK. Time for an update. With work travel, I'd not been to the SLC office in about 10 days. But this is what I found.

With Valentine's Day tomorrow, two suitors have moved in, hoping to hook up with Pumpkin Pie.
[attachment=4:1a8sy00t]Pumpkin Pie's Suiters for Valentines Day.jpg[/attachment:1a8sy00t]

The new residents of Realtor Fridge are Raspberry Pie and Apple Tart.
[attachment=3:1a8sy00t]Raspberry Pie.jpg[/attachment:1a8sy00t]
[attachment=2:1a8sy00t]Apple Tart.jpg[/attachment:1a8sy00t]
Of course, Apple Tart came from Whole Foods, so I am absolutely sure that it won't last nearly as long as Pumpkin Pie. I really don't know what their intentions are, with Valentine's Day tomorrow and all. Of course, if it involves the new upstairs neighbor:
[attachment=0:1a8sy00t]Redi Whip.jpg[/attachment:1a8sy00t]
I might have need to worry. You know, with Valentine's Day and all.

And FWIW - Valentine's Day marks the two month anniversary from when Realtor Ham and Pumpkin Pie were first served.

As for Pumpkin Pie, I'm beginning to think it has been fully assimilated into Realtor Fridge. It appears people are just stacking stuff on top of it any more.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

How long has the oj been in there? Seems I could see it in a pic from your post on Jan. 25th. A slice of pie and a swig of oj could be a cure all tonic....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

You know Stimmie, I was thinking the same thing when I took the picture. The pulp has certainly settled out. I wonder if it will fully separate, and the water at the top will eventually clear up? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

The poor pumpkin pie isn't getting squished by that other stuff, is it?  *-HELP!-*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Pumpkin Pie is tough man. It can hold up lots of microwavable bowls. Like I said, I think it has fully assimilated into the fridge at this point. And I think it has solidified now and it on its way to being petrified. Pumpkin Pie ROCKS! Maybe Pumpkin Pie and the other Pies can start up a band!
*-band-*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

So Friday night, we are having a Church Social. Each couple is asked to bring a pie to share, kind of a President's day kind of theme. Today on the way to work, I got to thinking, maybe Pumpkin Pie should go. Thoughts?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

No, no, it would be OK. Put Pumkin Pie in a paper grocery sack and hang it in your basement for a couple days.

While it's hanging, take a photo of Pumpkin Pie's label and then work it over, change the expiration date, in Adobe Photoshop and MS Word. Print the label out on that Avery sticky paper stuff and then place it over the old label...the 'expired' label.

The pie's fine; it's the label that's bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Sheesh Goob. That kind of reasoning - you oughta run for office.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Or work in the entertainment industry.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



GaryFish said:


> Or work in the entertainment industry.





GaryFish said:


> Sheesh Goob. That kind of reasoning - you oughta run for office.


Yeah, I like to have a nickel for every time I heard that.

*-band-*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Boo Yaa! You got top of page. 
I added a band for you.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Well 6 pages in and i can't get enough of Ham and Pie!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Did realtor pie make it into March? Did it get crushed?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Pumpkin Pie is alive and going strong. I'm not in that office today, but will be tomorrow. I figured it was time for an update. I'll add an update and new pictures tomorrow.

LONG LIVE PUMPKIN PIE!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Time for an update. I finally made it back to the Salt Lake office and of course, I had to check on my refrigerated friends. Just to bring things up to date, the last we checked in, it was Valentine's Day. And two new pies were moving in, trying to get sweet with Pumpkin Pie. These two newbies, Apple Tart (from Whole Foods) and Raspberry Pie (From Harmons) both had their eye on Pumpkin Pie. And Redi Wip Was there, poised and ready for who knows what.

Well, today this is what I found:
[attachment=6:275fzh4z]photo (5).JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]
There are a few side bars I could clearly take, but lets focus in on the pies first. Back left corner. Here is a closer shot.
[attachment=5:275fzh4z]3 in a corner.JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]
Apparently, Apple Tart and Raspberry Pie have permanently moved in with Pumpkin Pie. Stacked three high, hiding in the corner, I figured I better check their condition.

First, Pumpkin Pie- going strong, and in all honesty, really doesn't look a whole lot different than it did on December 14 when it was first served.
[attachment=4:275fzh4z]Pumpkin Pie March 6.JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]

Apple Tart is looking a bit mummified. I was a bit surprised. Being from Whole Foods, and with no preservatives, I expected some more advanced decay, or some colorful bacteria. But mostly just dried up apple pie goop.
[attachment=3:275fzh4z]Apple Tart March 6.JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]

And Raspberry Pie is pretty much the same as Apple Tart. Just dried berry pie jell.
[attachment=2:275fzh4z]Raspberry Pie March 6.JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]

So now the real part of the story for this fine day. I got to wondering. With all the comings and goings of all the fridge items. Shoot. Who am I fooling. Things go in and just stay there. But anyway, why does nothing leave? What could cause such a scenario? Then I saw it. A simple, computer generated sign above the counter in the kitchen area (Gotta love realtors and their resourcefulness):
[attachment=1:275fzh4z]Mouse Sign.JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]

Now, if the realtors really knew their tenants, then that mouse would be dreaming of pie, not cheese. And that my friends, is what has Pumpkin Pie and its friends terrified to leave the fridge. We'll see how it goes though. This is on the floor, under the counter to take on Threat Level MouseNight.
[attachment=0:275fzh4z]Mouse Trap.JPG[/attachment:275fzh4z]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Well, the goal was for Pumpkin Pie to see St. Patrick's Day. At least on Groundhog Day, when Punxatawney Pie saw its shadow, I figured that six weeks until spring came out about that time. Well, here we are, three days shy of the Green Mile, and its time for another update.

Tuesday, I heard all this commotion out in the hall/kitchen/serving area near my office. That could mean only one thing - the realtors were at it again. Loud music. Chants. Cheers. All kinds of making merry. Who know that realtors were such party animals, on a Tuesday, at 11 in the morning. I guess they couldn't get a tee-time and their personalized license plates were already cleaned off and shiny.

Anyway, after the lunching hour, I came out to find this:
[attachment=2:1y0xx984]photo.JPG[/attachment:1y0xx984]
Yup, Catered Sandwich Assortment had come on the scene. An even dozen sandwiches left over, I figured this much would HAVE to end up in the fridge. Well, I saw the sando in the front - a nice turkey sandwich on cheddar topped foccocia bread. And to the Realtors' credit - they always offer to share their left-overs, so I helped myself. It was delicious.

On the opposite counter, was what I'll call Ninja'd Fruit.
[attachment=1:1y0xx984]photo (1).JPG[/attachment:1y0xx984]

I had to leave for the day before any of the food was put away. So I was left hanging. With all that Catered Sandwich Assortment and Ninja'd Fruit left over, what would become of Pumpkin Pie and its homies. Could this be the end? Was pumpkin pie to miss seeing St. Patrick's Day as prognosticated on Groundhog Day? What would happen?

So today, this is what I found.
[attachment=0:1y0xx984]photo (2).JPG[/attachment:1y0xx984]

Catered Sandwich Assortment and Ninja'd Fruit took the top shelf. Leaving Pumpkin Pie safe in the back corner, quietly assimilated into the fridge as a permanent fixture. And here we are, March 14, the four-month anniversary of Pumpkin Pie first being served. To which one can only conclude is appropriate in the cosmic realm of it all, as we can now call today, Pie Day.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Whew, it looks like pumpkin pie's apple tart and raspberry buddies weren't so lucky, but I'm glad that our hero made it through another obstacle. Are we free and clear now into April for our famous pie?

Any bets on how long realtor sandwiches are in there?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Apple Tart and Raspberry Pie are still there. Stacked on top of Pumpkin Pie on the bottom shelf, back left corner. So, yea. They all will see St. Patrick's Day. As for the Sandos? Who knows. I'll eat one today for lunch, and won't be in the office tomorrow. And next week is out of the question.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Wow, nice to see some leftovers. Leftovers don't have expiration dates so they are good forever.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Found this on the fridge today.

[attachment=0:23dh6jrl]photo (3).JPG[/attachment:23dh6jrl]

To go with it, the Realtors have paper signs all over the office, counting down the days until they move to their new office building. I never in all my conjecture related to the Realtor Fridge, thought that Pumpkin Pie would last longer than the realtors!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

 so long OLD friend :_O=:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*



GaryFish said:


> Found this on the fridge today.
> 
> [attachment=0:35ttt3q6]photo (3).JPG[/attachment:35ttt3q6]
> 
> To go with it, the Realtors have paper signs all over the office, counting down the days until they move to their new office building. I never in all my conjecture related to the Realtor Fridge, thought that Pumpkin Pie would last longer than the realtors!


Are you going to rescue realtor pie from the March 29th massacre?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I'm a little torn here. On one hand, I'd love to see Pumpkin Pie live for a full year. However, part of the fun of the Realtor Fridge is that I've been an unobtrusive observer - just reported what has been going on there. I've not really participated - other than eating some of the lasagna and left over sandwiches. But for the most part, I've just been the play-by-play announcer, not a player in the game. Should I cross that line? One option I've considering is writing the blog site on Pumpkin Pie as my label, just to see what happens. Thoughts? Suggestions?

Because once the realtors move out, the fun isn't nearly as fun.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Tomorrow is D-day for pumpkin pie. I was hoping to see how long it would survive without changing appearance, for science sake, but if it has to go, I hope it gets a dignified end for all the entertainment it has provided us.

What did you decide to do Gary?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I've been so buried in work this week, I almost forgot about Pumpkin Pie. I experienced the fridge this morning when I put my drinks in the fridge to get cold. Still there, with Apple Tart and Raspberry Pie stacked on top. And I have to tell you, the stench from that fridge is terrible. I may see if I can sneak a final picture and let nature run its course. the other thought is to pack it up and send it to Kim Jong Un in North Korea. You know, kind of a peace offering.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Last Pictures?
Well, I think I'll just let nature run its course on this one. If Pumpkin Pie is removed, then, well, its been a good run. Here is one last set of pictures. Then again, it is Good Friday. And Easter is less than 48 hours away. Is it possible that Pumpkin Pie could rise from the grave? Is it totally disrespectful and sacreligious to make such a comparison? What would Jesus do? He would have used Pumpkin Pie back in December to feed some people - that's what He would do!
[attachment=2:27xqx31i]photo (9).JPG[/attachment:27xqx31i]
[attachment=1:27xqx31i]photo (8).JPG[/attachment:27xqx31i]
[attachment=0:27xqx31i]photo (10).JPG[/attachment:27xqx31i]


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Thanks for the pics. Compared to raspberry pie and apple tart gunk, our hero looks really fresh.

Keeping on the religious motif, by the way it looks, it would seem that pumpkin pie has "everlasting" life.

OK, I'll knock it off, there are clouds overhead right now. **O**


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Yea, Apple Tart and Raspberry Pie got nothing on Pumpkin Pie. Really, if you want Pumpkin Pie for your research purposes, PM me and I can drop him off at some undisclosed location.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Pumpkin Pie looks OK to me.

I suggest taking a sharpie and covering up the expiration date.

Uh....the next post will go to the top of the next page and no one will see this suggestion.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

I was curious if you checked on pumpkin pie to see if he is indeed no longer with us and, I suppose, give us a final wrap up?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Final wrap up in deed. It is done. I got to the office this morning, and Pumpkin Pie is done. Apple Tart and Raspberry Pie are both gone as well. And sitting right there, Reddi Wip, sitting all smug. It was a good ride though - Pumpkin Pie lasted from December 14 to April 8. Not bad for a humble little pie from a local grocery store. I'll never forget you Pumpkin Pie!
[attachment=0:1uitm1hx]photo (11).JPG[/attachment:1uitm1hx]

And deal is this - The realtors have moved completely out of the building now. That means no more lunch parties. No more positive attitude conferences. No more pep rallies. No more personalized license plates, and no more business cards with their picture on them. And for the most part and most importantly, pretty much an end to the comings and goings of Realtor Fridge. It is a sad day.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Goob's basement? Nope. The fridge in a real estate offic*

Uh, Gary, check out the story about the 14 year old burger!

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=24906867&nid=71 ... featured-4


----------

